# Want to go back to 4.1.2 from 4.2, can anyone help



## Polefighter (Apr 12, 2012)

*0 Folder after 4.2 ROM flash is causing problems with other apps locating files. *
*How can I go back to 4.1.2 and get original file structure back, can anyone help?*


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not sure you can.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13819-how-to-vzwreturn-to-factory-state-unroot-and-relock/

Back up sdcard first and just don't relock.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

From adb shell in recovery:

mv /data/media/0/* /data/media

Then rm -r /data/media/0

Type it exactly. Why do people not think of smart ways and just say wipe?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Type it exactly. Why do people not think of smart ways and just say wipe?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Because it's the laziest, one size fits all solution. What's the first thing Verizon support always suggests when you have an issue? Not saying its right, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Detonation said:


> Because it's the laziest, one size fits all solution. What's the first thing Verizon support always suggests when you have an issue? Not saying its right, but that's the way it is.


No, I suggested it because it will ensure his problem will be fixed. He asked to go back to 4.1 with his file system as it was before he upgraded to 4.2. My suggestion was valid and he doesn't have to choose it as other people will chime in with alternative fixes (even though Tiny's has nothing to do with reverting to 4.1)

At least I'm not a douche who chimes in without a response only to bash someone trying to help. I leave that to you


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Reverting to 4.1 may be an excessive solution to your problems. As far as I know, 4.2 just introduces new symlinks and makes /storage/emulated/0/ the new default for apps to use. If nothing else is broken, any app reading/writing to an old symlink should see and be seen by anything using the new convention.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but general issues with apps not using the sdcard correctly sound like an occasion to backup & reformat (or fix, if anyone wants to give it a less wipey solution) the sdcard partition, not revert the OS.

If you know for a fact that the way an app is coded has compatibility issues that won't be solved without an update and you're just waiting, well I guess that's that. Otherwise by reverting it sounds like you're condemning yourself to 4.1 forever (the horror!), possibly with a buggy sdcard.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> Reverting to 4.1 may be an excessive solution to your problems. As far as I know, 4.2 just introduces new symlinks and makes /storage/emulated/0/ the new default for apps to use. If nothing else is broken, any app reading/writing to an old symlink should see and be seen by anything using the new convention.
> reverting it sounds like you're condemning yourself to 4.1 forever (the horror!), possibly with a buggy sdcard.


So if 4.2 introduces new symlinks then erasing the file that the new symlinks point to is a solution? In my case it just recreated the file. And reverting to 4.1 is condeming the user to a forever buggy sdcard? What in the falk are you talking about?


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Barf said:


> So if 4.2 introduces new symlinks then erasing the file that the new symlinks point to is a solution? In my case it just recreated the file. And reverting to 4.1 is condeming the user to a forever buggy sdcard? What in the falk are you talking about?


I was replying to the OP's premise for reverting, not to your solution for reverting to a factory image. He wants to revert to 4.1 because he thinks 4.2 is causing his apps to work incorrectly. I'm proposing that something in his sdcard partition is borked, because if it wasn't, the changes introduced by 4.2 shouldn't cause any issues. If X is causing problems and you revert because of Y, then you'll never be able to justify upgrading again. You'll think Y will cause problems again, when it shouldn't, meanwhile you're probably still living with problem X.

I'm not sure what your case is. Did you have a problem that wiping the sdcard didn't work, so you reverted to a factory image, which fixed it? Don't know what the falk you're talking about either


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Joesyr said:


> falk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Polefighter said:


> *0 Folder after 4.2 ROM flash is causing problems with other apps locating files. *
> *How can I go back to 4.1.2 and get original file structure back, can anyone help?*


Causing what issues? I have a decent amount of apps and none of them have any issues. Just curious what apps you are having problems with on 4.2.


----------



## Polefighter (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for the responses. The main reason for going back is because my Nandroid files I can't bring up in ROM Manager. I was thinking if I restored a backup it would fix that problem. From reading it looks like that will not work. I have not seen any app that would fix the broken links to the original file/data that 4.2 caused. From what I'm understanding now, it looks like the only why to fix is to wipe SD and start over from factory image...is that what the consensus is?

...Main problem is I can not access my Nandroid files...


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Polefighter said:


> Thanks guys for the responses. The main reason for going back is because my Nandroid files I can't bring up in ROM Manager. I was thinking if I restored a backup it would fix that problem. From reading it looks like that will not work. I have not seen any app that would fix the broken links to the original file/data that 4.2 caused. From what I'm understanding now, it looks like the only why to fix is to wipe SD and start over from factory image...is that what the consensus is?
> 
> ...Main problem is I can not access my Nandroid files...


not to be a dick and stomp on what you prefer to use, but i say just drop ROM Manager altogether and make the switch to TWRP recovery and you can avoid these problems altogether...

you may need to wipe and start all over since problems don't really start occurring until you start moving everything around, i flashed a 4.2 rom and haven't had a single issue with an app not finding files or media...


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Polefighter said:


> Thanks guys for the responses. The main reason for going back is because my Nandroid files I can't bring up in ROM Manager. I was thinking if I restored a backup it would fix that problem. From reading it looks like that will not work. I have not seen any app that would fix the broken links to the original file/data that 4.2 caused. From what I'm understanding now, it looks like the only why to fix is to wipe SD and start over from factory image...is that what the consensus is?


Rom manager had a few updates recently that I think were supposed to specifically address this issue. Are you on the latest version? Play store says 5.0.2.7, and apparently 4.2 related bugs have been the target of updates since 5.0.2.2.

Contacting the developer of the app would also be a good idea. It might help him if you can document a bug they don't know about, and they might know exactly what you're talking about and how to fix it.

Although my personal opinion is a +1 to what 22stars said about TWRP.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> I'm proposing that something in his sdcard partition is borked, because if it wasn't, the changes introduced by 4.2 shouldn't cause any issues.


His exact problem is that upgrading to 4.2 "borked" his idea of how his file system should work. For him it had everything to do with the changes introduced by 4.2.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Barf said:


> His exact problem is that upgrading to 4.2 "borked" his idea of how his file system should work. For him it had everything to do with the changes introduced by 4.2.


Sorry if I'm misinterpreting you but I feel like you're arguing with me over.. I'm not sure what?

There's another thread made this morning about pretty much the same issue (nandroid backups not found by clockwork manager) so it looks more likely to me that it's a problem specifically with CWM.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Barf said:


> There's another thread made this morning about pretty much the same issue (nandroid backups not found by clockwork manager) so it looks more likely to me that it's a problem specifically with CWM.


and this.


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

adb shell, and mv all the files back to root of sdcard... fairly simple..

someone mentioned it on the first page...


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> From adb shell in recovery:
> 
> mv /data/media/0/* /data/media
> 
> ...


Moved all but the folders I needed with my backups b/c they weren't empty.


----------



## Hashi (Aug 10, 2012)

WorldPeaceAndStuff said:


> Moved all but the folders I needed with my backups b/c they weren't empty.


I'm guessing that means on the target side that they weren't empty and it maybe gave you some sort of "what do you want to do, merge? or bail?" sort of dialogue? If that's the case, just choose either merge or overwrite and they'll move. You might have done some post-upgrade backup that would cause that.

It wouldn't make much sense if #mv x y wouldn't move stuff from the source because that's all the command does.

Also, were you doing this at an SU prompt? (#)? If not, then $su , then #mv /sdcard/0 /sdcard/ should work.

I had to do this when I decided I wasn't nuts about 4.2.1 yet, and reverted to 4.1.2. IT only took about a minute to move everything back (don't even have to remove ./0) and then the usual 5 or 10 minutes to restore the nandroid.

Good luck.

Edit: Oh yeah: I wouldn't worry about corrupting anything. All they did is add a soft link for a default user with the ./0 so nothing is corrupted if you move back to the original state. Of course it's always a good idea to backup things when making a major change (or when not), but this should do it as someone (or maybe more than one) person said in this thread.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

When I ran the command I mentioned in recovery it only took seconds. And barf I apologize for the tone I had earlier. I didn't mean to be condescending.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

It moved all but miui folder and twrp for me.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

In that case you could manually move the backups. Are you doing this from recovery right?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polefighter (Apr 12, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> From adb shell in recovery:
> 
> mv /data/media/0/* /data/media
> 
> ...


I will try moving back in adb


----------



## Polefighter (Apr 12, 2012)

22stars said:


> not to be a dick and stomp on what you prefer to use, but i say just drop ROM Manager altogether and make the switch to TWRP recovery and you can avoid these problems altogether...
> 
> you may need to wipe and start all over since problems don't really start occurring until you start moving everything around, i flashed a 4.2 rom and haven't had a single issue with an app not finding files or media...


I have thought about using TWRP but I thought I read somewhere that I would not be able to restore my backups I made with ROM Manager.


----------



## Polefighter (Apr 12, 2012)

Joesyr said:


> Rom manager had a few updates recently that I think were supposed to specifically address this issue. Are you on the latest version? Play store says 5.0.2.7, and apparently 4.2 related bugs have been the target of updates since 5.0.2.2.
> 
> Contacting the developer of the app would also be a good idea. It might help him if you can document a bug they don't know about, and they might know exactly what you're talking about and how to fix it.
> 
> Although my personal opinion is a +1 to what 22stars said about TWRP.


I am on the latest version of ROM Manager and no update has addressed this problem, I'll contact developer and maybe an upcoming update will fix problem. I will probably end up with TWRP since is recommended.


----------



## Polefighter (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I made backup of all the data I need just in case I screw up something up. All the info in the thread will help me get back to where I want to be.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Polefighter said:


> I have thought about using TWRP but I thought I read somewhere that I would not be able to restore my backups I made with ROM Manager.


right, because ROM Manager uses ClockworkMod to make backups, which are a completely different beast from TWRP's backups - in which case you may have to bail on those old backups if you make the switch.

i'm such a crackflasher that i just make a solid backup from when i have what i want set up right and generally just resort to that.


----------



## hondateg91 (Aug 29, 2012)

The best way for me was to reflash stock 4.0.2, then root, and flash a 4.1.X rom. This might be more work, but it's just always worked for me since I'm not familiar with adb/commands.


----------



## WorldPeaceAndStuff (May 13, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> In that case you could manually move the backups. Are you doing this from recovery right?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I did it while in TWRP using sudo adb shell then the command. Just sudo and command didn't work. I'm using Ubuntu.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Polefighter said:


> I am on the latest version of ROM Manager and no update has addressed this problem, I'll contact developer and maybe an upcoming update will fix problem. I will probably end up with TWRP since is recommended.


What he meant to say I believe is clockworkmod recovery was updated and if you're using ROM manager you can update from that app


----------



## Polefighter (Apr 12, 2012)

fused2explode said:


> What he meant to say I believe is clockworkmod recovery was updated and if you're using ROM manager you can update from that app


You are correct fuse. I decided to just moved everything I needed back under root of sdcard, all is well. I will keep in mind when I go to 4.2 he soon what I should expect,. Thanks again.


----------

